# M&P compact 357 Sig conversion



## Automag44 (Jan 8, 2013)

What needs to be done to convert M&P compact 357 sig to 40, barrel change only


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The barrel should do it. I bought a 357 barrel for my 40 fs and it works great.


----------



## Automag44 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the info!


----------

